# Backpacks



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Has anyone used a back pack to carry tools? I recently started on a big job and there is lots and lots of walking involved. Some of the guys got those husky rolling tool bags but they don't do so well when it comes to stairs, ext cords, so cords for spiderboxes and all the other crap all over the ground.

After a quick search I found Klein came out with this one


http://www.acetoolonline.com/Produc...ign=ComparisionShopping&site=pricegrabber.com

Has anyone seen it in person? If so how was the quality? Any other suggestions?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have seen one. 

Very very nice bags. 

I am waiting for them to bring me one still


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Maybe I'll call around to some local supply houses and see if they have any.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I had the all black CLC one and it just wasn't practical for me personally. The weight I had in it required a mountainering harness not stupid school bag straps.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Worked with a guy not long ago that had a backpack of some sort. Not sure the brand, but he'd had it a year or so and it seemed to be holding up well.

I had never seen one so it struck me strange. Makes sense on lots of jobs though.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> Has anyone used a back pack to carry tools? I recently started on a big job and there is lots and lots of walking involved. Some of the guys got those husky rolling tool bags but they don't do so well when it comes to stairs, ext cords, so cords for spiderboxes and all the other crap all over the ground.
> 
> After a quick search I found Klein came out with this one
> 
> ...


Geez could have use that 20 years ago on that 30 story building.


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

I've also seen the CLC bag, it was the biggest one they made, 70 pockets i think it was. I agree weight would most likely be an issue but they have smaller ones with less pockets as well if your only carrying hand tools and maybe a drill or so. They did seen to be pretty durable but again that would need to be tested personally.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have also seen a low voltage loaded bag from klein. 

They brought it as a demo to show us, but i dont think that one is out yet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

My bother in law has one of these and I have the smaller version and they hold up and work very well.

http://www.toolpak.com


----------



## Master Apprentice (Jan 25, 2012)

I believe they sell a "tool backpack" at lowes now


----------



## Master Apprentice (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe thats the CLC one


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Master Apprentice said:


> Maybe thats the CLC one


 

I had two of the CLC ones and one from Grainger and the Sun something brand from Cooper Electric and they wear out really quick. The Toolpak my BIL has is pretty old and not really worn or damaged. The one I have is close to 8 years old and I have broken the handles off the zippers but the rest is in great shape and I am not the easiest guy on toolbags.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

That thing seems to be pretty nice, I take it that's your main bag right now?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mptoth380 said:


> That thing seems to be pretty nice, I take it that's your main bag right now?


 

Thanks, it's very handy. I have been out of the trade fulltime for a while now but keep that as my primary bag for doing small service type work. I had it set up to do start up work originally.


----------

